# 5 meter Croc Eats 2.5 Meter Croc "crocodile eating another crocodile"



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 27, 2011)

*Snap - crocodile eating another crocodile | Perth Now


SOMETIMES, life just gets up and bites you. *Normally, you'd just put your head down and get on with it, but that's going to prove a little tricky for this 2.5m crocodile after his was eaten by his 5m mate.
Darwin's Michael Milatos, 54, was one of six people sitting in a 5m boat when they came across the scene at Corroboree Billabong in the Northern Territory.
"It seemed like it was about five or 10 minutes after the attack occurred - when we got there the big croc was pretty much stationary," he told the _Northern Territory News_.
"The other one wasn't really doing much ... although I think I saw the little fella's leg moving."



Mr Milatos was one of six people sitting in a 5m boat when they came across the murder scene.
"When he took off, he just lifted himself off and he dragged the little guy in his mouth without any problem whatsoever," he said.


----------



## chickensnake (Jul 27, 2011)

Eating him so none of the other biggens can hahah...true true "mate"


----------

